# Creativity Challenge: Create My Watermark!



## FlightClub (Aug 28, 2012)

Delete


----------



## gsgary (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't think you will get any takers


----------



## FlightClub (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm skeptical but I just thought I would put it out there


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 17, 2012)

Make it yourself in ps...super easy and there's about a million tutorials on youtube


----------



## FlightClub (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah i made this a while ago, I made my own


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 17, 2012)

give me 10 minutes...no really.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 17, 2012)

Game Changing watermark you have here.... You can thank me later. It took a total of 2 mins to make.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2012)

*X*


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 17, 2012)

Man wow a thread full of win right here


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 18, 2012)

412 Burgh said:
			
		

> Game Changing watermark you have here.... You can thank me later. It took a total of 2 mins to make.



Bahaha!! Dang, I needed this laugh today..thanks!!


----------

